# Flaky skin on cheeks, that won't go away!



## XShear (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys. I have pretty okay skin, however I have these flaky, not really dry patches the sides of my cheeks. No matter what I do (exfoliate, moisturizer, etc) the buggers just won't go away. I've been the the dermo, and she said that it's just dry skin. But, really no matter what I do, nothing seems to help. 

So, I'm asking you ladies ... any ideas on what it is or how I can rid myself of the unsightly flakes?

Any help, I would love!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe using a thick cream on those areas, or...gasp...a little bit of Vaseline.  I know I use it on my feet when they get extremely dry & it works wonders


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 10, 2007)

I've had this problem too... Check out the thread in this forum about dry skin, I posted what I do whenever it flares up.


----------

